# Healed!



## dizlwizl (Sep 29, 2014)

My name is Daniel Sells III former clandestine from c. H. Gerald #419 Dallas Texas now healed into Fredrick Douglas #111 PHA Mwphglotx and its jurisdiction in Tyler Texas! This forum was the first to teach me about regularity and legitimacy in Freemasonry and I am proud to be a regular mason! Thank you all for your help and support. If there are any brothers in the east Texas area please PM me! I would love to fellowship with you. God bless.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome Bro. Sells!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome brother and congrats !!!


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome to the family and the transition from step brother to brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum brother. I look forward to interacting with you.


----------



## BroBook (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes my brother welcome to the world of regular "MASONS"
This site helped me also thanks again to the Texas Masons keep doing it BIG!!! WWEA


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome Bro Sells!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------

